# Beginner info please on getting a guitar



## Alger (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi
_I am new here and looking for a good starter guitar that will not be a problem_
_I have been Looking at the guitar to have a pickup for the future but it’s not required but nice_
_I have looked a Fender , Seagull , Yamaha ,Simon & Patrick &,Norman brands _
_In the Fenders _ acoustic (sonoron ) or ? ( something you think worth looking at)
In Yamaha the ( apx500ii & 700) or (fgx720sca) or cd60 series and 320 series
In Seagull (mini jumbo or entourage) or ( maritime sws QI ) or rustic
Simon & Patrick brand (acoustic woodland cedar)
Norman (acoustic Encore)
I am at a point that I looked to many and because I don’t really know how to play it tough to try in store and get the true sounds.
Some i guess a better for fingerpicking ( seagull ) fret size? But I have to get the that level first
And the action is better than others on some
anyone has opinions on any of these or can suggest something else let me know or tell me why any of the above are not good if such applies please and thanks :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Alger....Welcome to the forum.

ENJOY and post often !

I am looking for an acoustic guitar also....it certainly is difficult to make a choice !

What is you budget for the guitar? Remember that you will also need to put a few dollars aside for things like a tuner (for sure) , a case of some sort (a hard shell case is preferred IMHO) and possibly a strap , etc. It all adds up.

I would tend to go with the the guitar that feels comfortable to your hands and to hold (i.e., the size of the body of the guitar) and *sounds best to YOU*. If you can find one (or more) that matches all of those criteria, you are doing well.

Of all the ones you have looked at, the Fender acoustics impress me the least...personally. However, that is just me.

It is very likely that you will buy other guitars as time progresses. For your first guitar, get something that you really like and start to enjoy learning how to play. The rest will follow.

Good Luck....keep us updated.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would echo what Dave said. Everything that you've looked at except perhaps the Fenders represent good value. If you have a friend who plays, take them with you and get them to play a couple of tunes and decide which one(s) you like the sound of. They may also have helpful advice with respect to playability. Though in the end, you have to choose one that _you_ will be comfortable with.

You might also want to consider renting for a while first. It can be surprisingly inexpensive to rent, and you can usually apply a portion of your rental fees towards purchase, if you find something that you like.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with what Brian said above about the selection. Fender's reputation in the acoustic department is not very good. The Seagull, S & P, La Patrie and Norman are all made by Godin in Quebec, with Norman being the introductory line. The others are better quality and excellent guitars.

One thing to think about is the neck, both the thickness and the width. These are quite different across different guitars and manufacturers. Make sure this is comfortable for you. For example, if you have small hands and thin fingers, a smaller, narrower neck might be the most comfortable and if you have large hands and thick fingers, a wider neck will likely be best for you.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.stevesmusic.com/index.ph...ucts_id=5511&zenid=5hrve0u4pr7d3l2j5dag39kp87

This was my first guitar and i still have it and play it often, even though i have much nicer ones now. It's been through an impressive amount of abuse and keeps on keepin on. 

A starter guitar is a starter guitar, all that matters is that it's comfortable because you'll be spending a lot of time with it, but go with one that has a solid top so you won't want to upgrade it within a few months.


----------



## ChrisW (Feb 20, 2013)

I am a beginner although I've played around for 35 years -- just started formal lessons and got a Seagull SWS Maritime (<- that's a clickie right there) I absolutely love it!!

Chris
(But man oh man do my fingers hurt!!)


----------



## Alger (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi and thanks for the reply to my post.Regarding the fender thanks i heard from a saleguy that they were not that good but i was not sure if he was saying that because I had a more $$ guitar in my hand
i am really liking the seagull just narrowing the selection down. I heard the action is high though but hoping it can be setup better if I get it. I will hit the stores again here in edmonton and demo and see how it feels please feel free to add any imput thanks


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't judge the guitar based on the way it's set up in store. the height of the strings is completely adjustable, although you'll be looking at spending a couple bucks to have someone else do it for you. you might be able to wheel and deal with the store and have them include a setup in the price.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a Seagull S6 and love it, nice low action and great sound.

Ed


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> Don't judge the guitar based on the way it's set up in store. the height of the strings is completely adjustable, although you'll be looking at spending a couple bucks to have someone else do it for you. you might be able to wheel and deal with the store and have them include a setup in the price.


Excellent suggestion/comment.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

most stores include a free set-up with a guitar purchase here in Edmonton.

take advantage of it if you cannot do it yourself.


----------



## Alger (Mar 25, 2013)

blam said:


> most stores include a free set-up with a guitar purchase here in Edmonton.
> 
> take advantage of it if you cannot do it yourself.


Funny yes any store I have spoke to includes it


----------



## Alger (Mar 25, 2013)

Well narrowed the selection to short list down to

Simon & patrick natural cherry cw mini jumbosg ac1.5T
Simon & Patrick woodland cw spruce
Seagull sws rosewood sg QI
Seagull entrouge natural spruce cw QI
I have handled them and most felt comfortable and got the owner of the store to play some tunes in acoustic and with the pickup on
So any comments .I know there from the same Godin family ,I have look at allot of others but figured it was time to get something very soon


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

The seagull SWS guitars are very nice, however the trade-off for its nicer unplugged sound is that they need significantly more care and maintenance than a guitar which uses laminated woods. Solid wood guitars are much more likely to warp or crack when humidity levels change. A guitar with a solid top but lam back/sides is your safest bet if you think you might go through stages where the guitar sits on a hanger or in its case for extended periods of time. Also the price range you're in is a very competitive market. godin makes decent guitars, but you could find an epiphone or yamaha with the same features for half the price.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Beginners need to remember a few things.
1. This is only your first guitar. You will have many more. Don't agonize too much over it. A little bit of agony is fun. 
2. It is important that your skills improve. Do not put barriers in your way. You do want to learn to play, don't you?
3. It must be easy to hold. Do not get a large guitar. Stick to a smaller instrument that is easy to hold. Sound, as a beginner, is less important than ease of play. Heck, at this stage you really don't know what sounds good anyway. You may think you do, but you really need experience.
4. Negotiate a set-up with light gauge strings with the dealer as part of the purchase price.
5. Find a teacher you like and can work with. You may have to go through a few.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Beginners need to remember a few things.
> 1. This is only your first guitar. You will have many more. Don't agonize too much over it. A little bit of agony is fun.
> 2. It is important that your skills improve. Do not put barriers in your way. You do want to learn to play, don't you?
> 3. It must be easy to hold. Do not get a large guitar. Stick to a smaller instrument that is easy to hold. Sound, as a beginner, is less important than ease of play. Heck, at this stage you really don't know what sounds good anyway. You may think you do, but you really need experience.
> ...


Wise words indeed. ^^^


That being said any of the Seagull or Simon & Patrick guitars are of course made by Godin and I have always found their guitars to be very well made and with a proper setup fine guitars to play and enjoy the sound of. I don't think you can go wrong for a first guitar with either of those brands.


----------



## Alger (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks,unfortunatly I am too picky and over analize a product before I bye it ,but I do like other opinions in this seeing it a new venture for me and yes true i dont know the true sounds
of the guitars


----------



## GotJWillie (Mar 24, 2013)

For a beginner unless your very serious about it your guitar is not that big a deal just a well built one . a cheap one will fall out of tune ect making it hard for you to learn. I advise you to first just pick up a moderately priced guitar untill you learn some and know what style your going to be playing.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Can't go wrong with any of the Simon & Patrick and related brands. I have 2 S&P's and I would say they compare to instruments twice the price.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I do too.  However, the above comes after 40 years and over 400 guitars (seriously) I currently own around 170 instruments. (seriously)

I wouldn't have taken my advice either.  But remember. This is fun. Enjoy the hunt. It's only a guitar and there will be many many more. 



Alger said:


> thanks,unfortunatly I am too picky and over analize a product before I bye it ,but I do like other opinions in this seeing it a new venture for me and yes true i dont know the true sounds
> of the guitars


----------

